# Nvidia has released new drivers 6111

## eldiablo

Nvidia has released new drivers 6111

It isn't much new here(compared to the last release), most of the new in this release is only bugfixes

Here are the release highlights

 *Quote:*   

> # Fixed SoftImage certification issues.
> 
> # Made the "Do you really want to quit?" dialog in nvidia-settings optional (via the nvidia-settings Configuration page).
> 
> # Fixed problem that prevented multiple simultaneous X servers from running on TNT/TNT2.
> ...

 

Here's a link for it: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6111.html

----------

## floam

Here are some ebuilds (I had to disable koutput, it wouldn't apply):

[ removed ]

Put them in your overlay.

For nvidia settings, you'll need to

[ removed ]

----------

## floam

The ebuilds are now in Portage.

----------

## senectus

For some reason I can't see the e-builds...  

The latest version that I have is 

```
*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

Any idea why I can't see any drivers newer than that?

(Yes I have done an emerge sync)

----------

## bennettp

 *senectus wrote:*   

> For some reason I can't see the e-builds...  
> 
> The latest version that I have is 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Drivers newer than 4496 are masked. Try emerging with:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel
```

If always want to use masked (read: up-to-date) nvidia drivers, add the following two lines to /etc/portage/package.keywords (create this file if it does not exist):

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86
```

----------

## unz

try ...

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-glx

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-settings

```

pay attention to ~ ... sometimes it fails to be recognized

----------

## senectus

ok.. that worked.. am getting them down now.. I do hope they don't break anything.. :Razz: 

----------

## eldiablo

Uh, why are drivers newer than 4496-r2 masked?

Imho nvidia are becomming stabler and stabler, so most of the users out there want to use the newset possible drivers.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MmmmJoel

Anybody have a performance decrease with 6111 compared to 6106? I went from ~1150 fps to ~950 fps in glxgears on my FX5200.

----------

## wim

they don't work for me, when i start X I just get a black screen and my computer locks up...

switching back to 106 solved the problem

----------

## Cocobo-1

Same thing for me. Just locks the Xserver. Same thing with 6106. The only way to make it work is with 2.6.5 kernel and default drivers.

----------

## dsegel

The new drivers seem to work fine for me, but my dmesg buffer has been completely filled with lines like this ever since I upgraded:

NVRM: couldn't find alloc for 0x3f800070

NVRM: couldn't find alloc for 0x3f800070

NVRM: couldn't find alloc for 0x3f800070

NVRM: couldn't find alloc for 0x3f800070

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Is this a coincidence, or could there be something wrong with my config? My video is onboard GeForce 4 MX on an Abit NF7-M.

----------

## eldiablo

 *Cocobo-1 wrote:*   

> Same thing for me. Just locks the Xserver. Same thing with 6106. The only way to make it work is with 2.6.5 kernel and default drivers.

 

Try to disable 4k stacks in the kernel(the problem should have been solved tho)

----------

## cyfred

MmmJoel Id love to know how you get ~1000 fps with your FX5200, I get hmm maybe 700 on 6106 and I did comment when doing the commit that I had a drop in FPS similar to what you are experiencing... 

Since then though I managed to break my / so reinstalled ... and now well using nvidia causes X to jump to 99% CPU usage; something Ive never been able to actually duplicate when trying...

Im going to play around this evening with it..

----------

## liamX30

 *MmmmJoel wrote:*   

> Anybody have a performance decrease with 6111 compared to 6106? I went from ~1150 fps to ~950 fps in glxgears on my FX5200.

 

glxgears gives me around ~1380 /w driver version 6111 on my NV34M FX Go 5200 (samsung x30 notebook), but I didn't try another version as this is my first/fresh install on the notebook.

----------

## cyfred

OK to follow up it seems disabling apic has fixed my cpu consumption problem... technically i would blame that on nvidia... but you know too hard to really tell... 

im recompiling Xorg with gcc 3.4.1 again to stress test the X environment / process scheduler.. but it looks good.. back in mm-sources aswell

----------

